# Reporting of insurance



## James23 (Aug 12, 2015)

Just was curious, as i am new to this (uber), does Uber report to your insurance company, that you are driving for them?


----------



## CROWBOY (May 31, 2015)

James23 said:


> Just was curious, as i am new to this (uber), does Uber report to your insurance company, that you are driving for them?


No, that is your responsibility. Many drivers fly under the radar so to speak, but if you get into an accident while driving flour Uber it could be considered fraud. Most insurance companies don't cover you, if you drive for Uber. Check out the different topics under the insurance category to see all the horror stories and get advice on best insurance company.


----------

